# Fallen Root (My first Aquascape)



## Diogo81 (22 Aug 2020)

Hello, 

After seeing a lot of videos regarding Aquascaping (Green Aqua, George Farmer, among others), I´ve decided to try and have a planted tank. I already have a Biorb Life 60 lt that was offered to me, but to start my adventure in aquascaping I've brought home (after my wife's approval) a 100 lt tank (ILA Europa 60x40x40). I've used 2lt of Power Sand Advance, 11lt of Aquasoil Amazonia Vers II and Aquasoil Amazonia Powder. My hardscape is a root of pine and some Seiryu Stone. Regarding plants, here is the list: 5 x Montecarlo; 3 x Cuba; 2 x Eleocharis Mini; 1 x Marsilea Hirsuta; 1 x Marsilea Crenata; 1 x Hydrocotylle Verticillata; 1 x Hygrophila Araguaia; 1 x Hygrophila Pinnatifida; 1 x Bucephalandra Kedagang; 1 x Myriophyllum Guyana; 1 x Rotala Wallichii; 1 x Rotala sp Green; 2 x Rotala Vietnam H´ra;  1 x Anubia nana Pangolino;  1 x Anubia nada bonsai;  1 x Limnobium Laevigatum (shared with the Biorb 60lt);  1 x moss Riccardia sp chamedryfolia.

The tank has been running for three weeks, the first two  in a "Dark Start" with the hardscape in place and the filter running (with the help of Seachem Stability), and sincethe 20th of August with the plants are in place and the Twinstar II 600S on 80% for 6 hours.

here are some pics, what do you guys think?

View attachment DSC00168.JPGView attachment DSC00171.JPGView attachment DSC00185.JPGView attachment DSC00187.JPG

Best Regards


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2020)

Welcome 👍


----------



## MattT34 (23 Aug 2020)

Looks great! Please post progress as it grows in!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (23 Aug 2020)

Looks great. Exciting stuff


----------



## Diogo81 (24 Aug 2020)

I will try to post weekly photos to show the evolution of the scape, and also to ask for help if things get out off control


----------



## Diogo81 (26 Aug 2020)

Hello to all,

After one week from planting, the carpet of montecarlo is closing beautifully, and all the rest of the plants, including the rotalas and the pinnantifida are thriving, at least, so far so good.

Since planting, new residents have arrived to the tank, 6 ottocinclus and 10 clithon corona snails, are now preparing the tank to be possible to bring some new friends (still thinking what fishes to bring...)

here are some pics for you guys to check the evolution of the scape

View attachment DSC00229.JPGView attachment DSC00232.JPGView attachment DSC00241.JPGView attachment DSC00247.JPGView attachment DSC00250.JPG

Best Regards


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (27 Aug 2020)

Looks great. I just added 12 Pear Danios to my tank. It has 2 Otto's, 3 Amano shrimp and 4 nerite snails. Im happy with stock now. Just remember to feed your ottos with cucumber or courgette. Keep posting!


----------



## Diogo81 (30 Aug 2020)

Hello to all,

So this  weekend was great to rest, check the IAPLC results and to do the weekly water change to assure that all goes as planned. One curiosity, the clithon corona snails are a machine eating algae and that white fungus from the wood, but they are also a machine of .... (let's just say that they have a very fast metabolism )

View attachment DSC00275.JPGView attachment DSC00284.JPGView attachment DSC00292.JPGView attachment DSC00307.JPG


----------



## Steve Buce (30 Aug 2020)

Welcome aboard, the  tank is looking good


----------



## Diogo81 (31 Aug 2020)

Hello,


Just a pic of the still small Rotala Vietnam H'ra pearling like crazy 






Cheers


----------



## Diogo81 (8 Sep 2020)

Hello to all,

Three weeks after planting the tank and so far so good. Montecarlo and Cuba have grown to a beautiful carpet, pinnatifida is trying to take over the wood and even the rotala wallichi is looking very good. Only the rotala vietnam h'ra, that's a little on the shadow of the branchs is groing slowly, but i've already moved the light a little to the back of the tank to try to solve that.

Over the weekend I've done also a full clean up of the filter, and did not only moved the inflow and outflow to the back corner to try to improve the flow, but i've also removed the inflow lily pipe with skimmer to bring back again the Eheim Skimmer 350. At least for now the water movement on the surface seems to have improved.

Here are some pics of the result for you guys to say what you think of the progress so far


















Cheers,


----------



## Melll (8 Sep 2020)

Nice 👍


----------



## Diogo81 (28 Sep 2020)

Hello to all,

This weekend was time take the scissors from the toolbox and put them to good use... at least try to do the best I could.

After a month since i've planted the tank, all the plants have grown beautifully, but the pinnatifida was taking over the tank and was already pretty overgrown.

As it was my first time trimming all the plants, I'll show you guys the pictures so you can see the massacre that 've done on the poor pinnatifida (still a work in progress).

Before 






After trimming





Any criticize or advice will be welcome .


----------



## adavin (29 Sep 2020)

Looking really nice.  Great job.


----------

